# Hot to check a rabbit's temperature



## jillowolf (Jun 26, 2004)

I have a bunny that has started actingill. I would like to check his temperature but have neverchecked it in a rabbit (goats, horses, cats, dogs, etc). Anyadvice?


----------



## dreamgal042 (Jun 26, 2004)

Dida quick search on this and found this:

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Instructions: How to Take Your Bunny's Temperature

Normal rabbit body temperature ranges between 101[suP]o[/suP]F - 103[suP]o[/suP]F (38.3[suP]o[/suP]C - 39.4[suP]o[/suP] C). 

We've found that a good way to take the temperature is to gently cradlethe bunny on his back--either in your lap or on a secure countertopwith soft padding. The bunny's head and shoulders should be held gentlyagainst your abdomen, and the back allowed to curl into a "C" position,with the footpads facing the ceiling. Be sure the hindquarters andback legs are securely supported so that the bunny doesn't kicksuddenly and injure himself. Once bunny is in position and calm,very gently and carefully insert a _well-lubricated_ plasticthermometer no deeper than about 1 inch. If you aren't sure which ofthe two openings to use, note that the anus is the one that "winks backat you" when you touch it lightly with the thermometer tip, and that itis _behind_ the urogenital opening (i.e., closer to the base ofthe tail). 
The path of the rectum is almost parallel with the lower spine, andwhen bun is cradled in a "C" position as described, the thermometerwill naturally travel almost straight down, perpendicular to your lap. 
Be sure to securely support the bunny's back end, and do not allow himto kick or struggle. If he does, carefully release him to a sternal (onhis belly) position, supporting his back and hindquarters at all times.Talk reassuringly to him, and stroke him gently, and don't try againuntil he has calmed down. Depending on the rabbit's personality, youmight have to try several times before you're successful, and if youare having trouble doing this alone, get a second person to "spot" foryou. _Never force anything._ If you feel resistance, pull back,change position slightly, and try again. Be very gentle, as the rabbitcolon and rectum are very delicate and easily damaged.




What to do in case of Fever[/u]
A slightly elevated temperature (around104[suP]o[/suP]F/39.9[suP]o[/suP]C) can be caused by emotional stress(such as a trip to the vet's office or the discomfort of a healthproblem), heat stress or the early stages of an infection. A very hightemperature (105[suP]o[/suP]F/40.5[suP]o[/suP]C or higher) should beconsidered an emergency. Lifesaving cooling measures should be beguneven before you leave for the veterinarian¹s office. If the bodytemperature remains too high for too long, irreversible brain damagecan occur, even if the bunny survives the ordeal. A good way to coolthe bunny is to use cold packs or even bags of frozen vegetables,placing them under his belly and around his sides. You can rub his earswith an ice cube, but be sure not to cause frostbite by holding thecube there too long, or over-cooling. Rubbing alcohol swabbed on theears will also help cool the bunny. It will usually take five to tenminutes of ice packs to bring a severe fever to lower levels, and youshould continue to monitor bunny's temperature throughout theprocedure, as long as it does not seem to be stressing him unduly. 


[*]What to do in case of Hypothermia
A temperature lower than normal may be even more dangerous than aslight fever. Abnormally low body temperature (below100[suP]o[/suP]F/38.1[suP]o[/suP]C) can signify shock or the very latestages of systemic infection, and should be considered an emergency. Itis of utmost importance to get the bunny's temperature up to normallevels, as most other medical treatments will not be as effective ifthe rabbit is hypothermic. To raise the body temperature, fill plasticbottles or ziplock bags with hot water, and wrap them in towels toprotect the bunny from being burned. Place the hot water bottles underand around the bunny, and monitor temperature until it is at least100[suP]o[/suP]F/38.1[suP]o[/suP]C. At that point, loosely wrap thebunny in towels warm from the dryer, and get him to the vet right away.
If the hypothermia is due to the late stages of a systemic infection,it means that bacteria in the bloodstream have used up so much of therabbit¹s glucose (blood sugar) that he cannot maintain a normal bodytemperature on his own. This must be treated immediately andaggressively, sometimes with intravenous antibiotics and dextrosesolution, which must be administered by your veterinarian. 
If the bunny is refusing treats, but body temperature is normal, it¹s time to move to step three. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
It might be safer just to take the bunny to the vet though to see if something's wrong.


----------



## Carolyn (Jun 27, 2004)

Good post, dreamgal042.

* * * * * * * * *

Welcome Jilliowolf,

Another way to do it is to use one of those digital thermometers andput it on their ears. It may not be as accurate as the aboveinstructions, but it comes close.

-Carolyn


----------



## jillowolf (Jun 27, 2004)

Thank you for the information. It wasVERY helpful! His temperature dropped to 99 and he is doingbetter on a heating pad and blankets. Still waiting on anemergency page from the vet. I raise many different animalsand the rabbits actually belong to my friend and business associate whocan't keep them at her house. Mr. MacGregor is her favoriteand I couldn't bear it if something happened to him. I amjust glad that I found this forum! Thanks to all!


----------

